# Calcular un filtro notch o filtro rechaza banda



## mpilarcf (Oct 31, 2006)

Estoy realizando un proyecto fin de carrera y necesito implementar un filtro notch para eliminar la frecuencia de 50 Hz de la red eléctrica y no se muy bien como calcularlo.

Tengo una implementación que elimina la frecuencia de 60 Hz, pero necesito saber como calcular el valor de las resistencias y los condensadores para poder eliminar la de 50 Hz.

Si alguien me pudiera decir donde puedo conseguir el circuito del filtro notch y como calcular los componentes para poder eliminar la frecuencia que necesito me sería de gran ayuda.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 1, 2006)

Hola, te mando esta pagina espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_digital


----------



## David_Espejo (Feb 20, 2007)

Espero k no sea demasiado tarde para la respuesta. POr favor, solo dinos si lo necesitas activo o pasivo el filtro notch, de cualquier forma es facil de calcular.
En esta direccion esta el NOTCH pasivo y una aplicacion on-line apra calcular los valores dependiendo del comportamiento que quieras en frecuencia. Si lo necesitas activo (con AO) avisa, y yo t lo envio el montaje con las formulas. Suerte
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#NOTCH


----------



## mpilarcf (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola:

Muchas gracias por interesarte por el filtro notch, pero ya he conseguido una implementación y además lo he probado en el programa multisim y funciona perfectamente. Es un filtro notch activo y lo necesito porque estoy realizando un electrocardiografo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## l88_782 (Sep 22, 2007)

yo en Viedma utiliza un filtro notch para decodificar los canales de televisión pero no se como calcularlos solo lo armo y empiezo a probar variando los valorar de la bobina si alguien sabe como hacer los calculas se los agradecería,


----------



## Nacho_burrito (Oct 23, 2007)

Hola que tal, estoy tratando de hacer un electrocardiografo y necesito saber como construir el filtro rechazanbandas a 60 Hz, lei que tenian el diagrama y las formulas para calcular los valores del filtro, les agradeceria si alguien lo mandara .gracias


----------



## yukardo (Oct 24, 2007)

saludos

Aqui les dejo un filtro notch que yo diseñe. espero les sea de utilidad.


----------



## Nacho_burrito (Oct 24, 2007)

El filtro se ve muy interesante, pero podrias mandar las formulas para calcular sus valores, yo lo estoy tratando de hacer con op-amp 741y los estoy alimentando con 5 Volts, por eso necesito las formulas.gracias


----------



## yukardo (Oct 24, 2007)

Hay puse todos los valores. no importa si usas 741 en vez del OP-07 que tengo ahi


----------



## mabauti (Dic 6, 2007)

descragate FilterPro, tiene lo que necesitas ... y es de a grapa!;

linik : http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/filterpro.html


----------



## Krakos (Dic 5, 2008)

A pesar de que pasó casi un año del último mensaje, por si a alguien le interesa, les dejo una nota de aplicación de Texas Instrument sobre diseño de filtros activos.


----------



## icaro8 (Abr 4, 2010)

hola tengo un pdf que encontre en español  sobre distintos filtros y entre ellos esta notch,espero les sirva


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 4, 2010)

Tambien esta disponible una herramienta llamada filter pro de texas (*es gratuito*), que sirve para calcular distintos filtros activos, es realmente muy util.

http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/filterpro.html







Se pueden fijar la frecuencia de corte, la cantidad de polos, el tipo de filtro, etc.


----------



## lennon lennon (May 30, 2010)

hola que tal, mi problema es el diseño de un filtro notch a 60 hz pero solo con elementos pasivos, todo lo que se pueda es bueno, se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## ElFabroDeLaGente (Sep 8, 2011)

mpilarcf dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Muchas gracias por interesarte por el filtro notch, pero ya he conseguido una implementación y además lo he probado en el programa multisim y funciona perfectamente. Es un filtro notch activo y lo necesito porque estoy realizando un electrocardiografo.
> 
> Muchas gracias



Hola, como estas?
Tenes el circuito para verlo?
Saludos.


----------



## Carlitoscz (Nov 7, 2011)

Descarga del filter pro direc link: http://focus.ti.com/en/download/aap/DesignEnv/FilterPro-DT/FilterProDTSetup.exe


----------



## Juan Jose Davila (Dic 6, 2012)

hola necesito hacer un filtro notch que solo me deje pasar frec de 1Khz . Si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria, si pueden publicar el calculo , es para un trabajo final , gracias y saldudos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 6, 2012)

Juan Jose Davila dijo:


> hola necesito hacer un filtro notch que solo me deje pasar frec de 1Khz . Si me pueden ayudar les agradeceria, si pueden publicar el calculo , es para un trabajo final , gracias y saldudos



Bajate la nota de aplicación de texas que subió krakos, es muy completa.

Solo tenía un pequeño error creo que en el pasabanda, se equivocaron y pusieron la constante "a" y la "b" de la expresión del filtro propuesto iguales.


----------



## raulin1966 (Ago 6, 2014)

pepepuerto dijo:


> Hola, te mando esta pagina espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_digital



hola nesesito hacer dos filtros notch para preamplificadores  los cuales van a un generador stereo de FM


nesisito uno para 19 Khz y otro para 38 Khz
la idea es que antes de entrar el audio al generador stereo  filtre esas frecuencias para evitar problemas a la señal piloto 

Proyecto de construccion procesador de audio para emisoras FM que ya publicare
para modular fuerte claro sin distorcion ni perturbacion  a la señal stereo y que sea construible por etapas al alcance de todos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2014)

raulin1966 dijo:


> hola nesesito hacer dos filtros notch para preamplificadores  los cuales van a un generador stereo de FM
> 
> 
> nesisito uno para 19 Khz y otro para 38 Khz
> ...


Mejor es enplear para cada canal de audio un filtro passa bajos de buena orden con frequenzia de corte en 15Khz (-3Db) seguido de un filtro notch en 19Khz y listo , asi no es nesesario lo filtro notch en 38Khz .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## raulin1966 (Ago 7, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Mejor es enplear para cada canal de audio un filtro passa bajos de buena orden con frequenzia de corte en 15Khz (-3Db) seguido de un filtro notch en 19Khz y listo , asi no es nesesario lo filtro notch en 38Khz .
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
> Att.
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



Hola Daniel.
Gracias por vuestra respuesta  
Tendras por ahi algun circuito ensayado de un filtro notch para 19 Khz?
algun esquema para este proyecto? SOLO EL NOTCH
y tenes razon  con un corte en 15 Khz y un notch  estaria bastante  bien
pero nesitamos un esquema del notch para 19 Khz

Pregunta el notch va a la entrada de audio antes de procesar o a la salida de todo,es decir cuando ya esta procesado el audio entrando al gen de stereo?


un Abrazo
Raul de  Chile


----------



## charls80211 (Oct 18, 2015)

hola chicos. necesito ayuda, quiero aprender como usar los filtros de 2do orden de laplace en proteus, no encuentro ningun tutorial en youtube, y quiero saber si alguien por aqui me puede ayudar al respecto. gacias.

un saludo a todos.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 18, 2015)

wn: es la frecuencia de resonancia natural, es decir, donde cortará el filtro.
z.p: es lo que se conoce como el factor de amortiguamiento (epsilon).
A: la ganancia.







Pero ojo, lo que pusiste ahí si no me equivoco es un pasabanda, es decir no es como la figura de arriba que funciona como un pasa bajos.


----------



## charls80211 (Oct 20, 2015)

Cosmefulanito gracias por tu aportacion, pero aun asi no me aclaro mucho, te muestro las pantallas de proteus. esto es lo que tengo ahora mismo pero claro la curva esta disparada lo que pretendo es sibujarla en un margen entre 20Hz y 100kHz, con un ancho de banda de 3dB. te muestro lo que tengo vale. y gracias por tu aporte.
la primer foto es donde se meten los valores al circuito, la siguente imagen es para introducir los valores a la grafica.. como puedes ver no se que es lo que va en cada uno de ellos. por eso la grafica que sale con estos valores esta disparada. pero vamos que sigo introduciendo y campbiando valores hasta que de con ello, vamoa que estoy dando palos de ciego. jeje. gracias..!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 20, 2015)

Como te decía, el bloque ese, resulta ser un pasa banda.

De la 1era imagen:

- Static gain: si no me equivoco, es la ganacia en la banda de frecuencia que dejás pasar (siempre me pierdo con el pasa banda y la ganancia en continua, puedo equivocarme).

- Damping value: es el factor de amortiguamiento. Menor que 1, te dá un factor sub amortiguado, por ende ese pico empieza a crecer, sobre amortiguado es cuando el valor es mayor 1 y ese pico se toma más la forma de una meseta. Este factor permite que el ancho de banda aumente o disminuya. 

- Los radianes/s normalizada: impondrá la frecuencia donde querés que se ubique ese pico, es decir, la banda. Tené en cuenta que está en rad/s, por lo tanto la frecuencia será f=wn/2pi. 

De la segunda imagen, solo importaría:

- Frecuencia de inicio y final (barrido). En tu caso que cubra más alla de la banda buscada (15 hasta 100kHz).
- Intervalo: por década, es decir grafica las frecuencias por múltiplos de 10, es decir: 0,1wn -> wn -> 10wn, etc.

El resto es configurable.

En tu caso, vos estás buscando un ancho de banda entre 15 y 100kHz, tal vez te convenga intercalar un filtro pasa altos seguido de un pasa bajos en esas frecuencias, de lo contrario, con este bloque, tenés que usar un factor de amortiguamiento muy sobre amortiguado, tal que los polos te queden en 15 y 100kHz respectivamente (vas a tener que hacer un poco de matemática).

Te agregó esto para ayudarte a calcular ese factor de amortiguamiento:

[LATEX]H\left(s\right)=A.\frac{s}{\left(s+15.2.\pi\right).\left(s+100k.2.\pi\right)}[/LATEX]

De ahí, llevalo a la seguiente forma:

[LATEX]H\left(s\right)=A.\frac{s}{s^2+2.b.s+c}[/LATEX]

El valor de b, será el factor de amortiguamiento y el de c será wn^2.


----------



## trotamundos (May 8, 2017)

mpilarcf dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Muchas gracias por interesarte por el filtro notch, pero ya he conseguido una implementación y además lo he probado en el programa multisim y funciona perfectamente. Es un filtro notch activo y lo necesito porque estoy realizando un electrocardiografo.
> ]
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2017)

Bienvenido.

La última visita de ese Forista fué el : 02/07/2007 . . . no creo que te conteste.

Consejo , plantea *claramente* tu necesidad , comenzando que es para un electrocardiógrafo , la información con sacacorcho no sirve !

También te sugiero que leas temas sobre electrocardiógrafos , quizás lo encuentres resuelto.

Saludos ,


----------

